# Cascadian nomadic tribe is forming! (Portland, OR)



## Prometheus (Aug 7, 2013)

A tribe of semi-nomadic wilderness travelers is forming in Portland. We will be departing for our first journey on the 27th of this month (August). Anyone interested in permanently or temporarily living off of the land and training ourselves in self-reliance while forming a tight-knit tribal community deeply immersed in nature please contact us ASAP. IM me or visit our group page on Facebook *HERE. *More information will be provided upon contact.


----------



## Eric Locklear (Aug 8, 2013)

This sounds like an awesome opportinuty where do I sign?


----------



## Eric Locklear (Aug 8, 2013)

This sounds like an awesome opportinuty where do I sign?


----------



## Ayurveda78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like something to check out.. Going to hitchhiker gathering 27 in Cali . Would like some more unfo


----------

